# Apricot Bars



## Guest (Sep 2, 1999)

Every year I buy inexpensive glass serving dishes, and fill them with differrent bar cookies as teacher presents.APRICOT BARS2 cups flour1 1/3 teasp baking powder1/4 teasp salt2 cups quick cooking rolled oats1 1/3 cups brown sugar1 cup butter1 1/2 cups apricot preservesSift together dry ingredients. Stir in oats and sugar. Cut in butter until crumbly; pat 2/3 of crumbs in 9X13" pan. Spread with preserves; top with remaining crumbs. Bake at 350-375ï¿½F about 35 minutes. Cool before cutting.


----------

